# Home Theater Projector w/ DIY Screen



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Doing a new Home theater. The projector i'm using is a Acer H5360 HD 3D Projector. At the moment its being projected on the wall until i finish the screen. The screen is made with 1x4 Poplar wood w/ L brackets for the corners and the screen material is Black Out cloth. On the wall the movies are 130" Diagonal at 720p which looks amazing but 3D looks even better.






















































This is the projector 

ACER H5360 720P 1280x720 2500 ANSI Lumens NVIDIA 3...


----------



## Hellraiser1981 (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice, always wanted something extreme like that.  What do you plan on using for the white screen? Not familliar with this "BOC" stuff.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hellraiser1981 said:


> Nice, always wanted something extreme like that.  What do you plan on using for the white screen? Not familliar with this "BOC" stuff.



the white screen will be BOC= Black Out Cloth


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 17, 2013)

Call Of Duty: Black OPs II on Acer H5360 and 130" ...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 18, 2013)

screen finally finished

Here is the final finished frame. I completed it earlier today just did a final coat of black paint on it and attached the screen material


----------



## rosesawin (Jan 23, 2013)

me too, completed it earlier today just did a final coat of black paint on it and attached the screen material .thanks


----------



## duongducuptin121 (Jan 23, 2013)

he he bÃ*i nÃ*y hay up lÃªn nÃ*o


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 27, 2013)

New Video

BF3 Gameplay on Big screen 

http://youtu.be/ifjaICO0VIU


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 27, 2013)

rosesawin said:


> me too, completed it earlier today just did a final coat of black paint on it and attached the screen material .thankshttp://www.4948.info/xinjiechi/images/13.gif



 nice


----------

